# Nuvaring is the Devil!!



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Why you ask??? I've been on my period over 2 weeks and counting now!!! Cramps, super sore breasts that won't fit in my bra lightheadedness and fatigue...fun times. 

My question to you ladies is what works well for you??? I know everyone has different reactions to different types of BC but I'd really like to know what works for you and why???

Ive been on the pill most of my younger years and it worked well, no weight gain, 5 day periods. But remembering to take that pill daily in my older years has proven almost impossible.

I tried the depo shot for months. It worked well. No weight gain and NO periods. Awesome for me but, I couldn't loose the baby weight from my daughter on it at all. After coming off it I lost 20lbs in short order(without changing diet or exercising) luckily I've only got 10lbs to go to get back to pre baby weight 

And now I'm on nuvaring. The first two months were okay but my period got skipped. I haven't lost any weight even though I run a couple miles 2x daily along with chasing a toddler around all the time. The third month on nuvaring has been the worse. Again going to be a 3week period here in a couple days. I'm beyond exhausted. Can't get myself running this week as I'm to fatigued and light headed. Can't take iron pills for a reason I don't feel like getting into. Been trying to eat a lot of red meat too compensate for lack of iron. Anyway I need an alternative ASAP.

Preferably some bc with minimal time for periods. As mine has always been terribly painful (used to be on painkillers during but they don't work anymore)

Anyways ladies please inform me, what works well for you. And if you feel so inclined what didn't work for you at all.

Thanks in advanced for the responses.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I took the pill until we were done having kids then hubby got snipped.

All my younger friends have some kind of IUD and love them.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

For me same as Mavash.


----------



## tiadhani (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't offer much advice, I've been on the same pill for almost 8 years now. Periods last about 4 days, no complaints. I don't have a great memory for taking it so I set an alarm on my iphone to remind me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No BC other than hubs being snipped. What is the nuvaring? Is it hormonal? doesn't seem right to me.

Maybe an IUD? I could never use one of those though.

My sister set her phone alarm to go off every day at the same time so she remembered to take her pill before her husband got snipped.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't really help you because I LOVE Nuvaring.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love my non-hormonal paragard IUD.... once inserted (2 minutes -office visit)... never have to think about it again, can stay in & effective for up to 12 long yrs, so long as you are monogomous, not alergic to Copper, have had at least one child, I think this is the best way to go. I choose this over getting my tubes tied or him snipped. No regrets. Been in for over 5 yrs now, never an issue.

The sexual freedom spiked my drive too.


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm on a supposedly more "natural" hormone pill, Qlaira, since 1,5 years. Before I tried several other more traditional ones and had mood swings and whatnot. With this one haven't had problems. My period lasts for 3 days — this pill is known to shorten the duration of the bleeding which was a bonus for me.

Downside? It's expensive. We share the cost with hubby but it's still no picnic. If I was certain I didn't want to get pregnant in the next several years I'd go with the IUD as well, I think. For now I like having my options open.

I have a tendency to be forgetful so having the package of pills sitting at the breakfast table, readily available but disguised in a pretty pouch, together with an alarm on my phone is a must.


----------

